# Form ohne 1 Pixel verlauf erstellen



## eggrafx (19. März 2007)

Hi Leute. ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich in PS eine neue Formebene zeichne, macht er mir keine scharfe Form (Kante) sondern macht an der Kante eine ein Pixel breite Farbabstufung. Wie kann ich das wegbekommen? Aber ohne Direkt in eine Ebene zu zeichnen und ohne die Ebene zu rastern. Ich möchte die Formebene schon beibehalten.


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. März 2007)

Eine gute Frage der ich mich einfach mal anschliesse. 

Alex


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. März 2007)

ich hab gerade die ganze Zeit probiert das Problem nachzustellen und manchmal hatte ich auf einmal auch diesen Rand und manchmal dann wieder nicht.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.. 
Es klingt zwar sehr seltsam und nicht gerade logisch aber wenn ich die Formebene bei genau 100% vom Bild bzw. "Tatsächliche Pixel" erstelle hat sie keinen "Rand", bei allen anderen Zoomstufen schon.
Sieht für mich nach nem Bug aus


----------



## Nil18 (20. März 2007)

Wenn du mit nem Grafiktablett arbeitest drück mal fester auf.
Ansonsten kannst du irgendwo die Intensität des Pinsels einstellen, wenn du die runterstellst zeichnet PS heller.


----------



## t0ny (20. März 2007)

Wie erstellst du die 'Formebene'? So wie es dasteht, zeichnen? Also mit Bunstift oder Pinsel? Oder nimmst du das Rechteck-Werkzeug? Werde da gerade nicht schlau draus. Denn beim Rechteck-Werkzeug und aktivierter Glättung entstehen solche Kanten.
edit: Jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut: Also wenn du wirklich so eine Formebene mit einem Rechteck-Werkzeug erstellt hast, dann musst du oben in den Eigenschaften das Häkchen bei 'Glätten' herausnehmen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. März 2007)

t0ny hat gesagt.:


> Wie erstellst du die 'Formebene'? So wie es dasteht, zeichnen? Also mit Bunstift oder Pinsel? Oder nimmst du das Rechteck-Werkzeug? Werde da gerade nicht schlau draus. Denn beim Rechteck-Werkzeug und aktivierter Glättung entstehen solche Kanten.
> edit: Jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut: Also wenn du wirklich so eine Formebene mit einem Rechteck-Werkzeug erstellt hast, dann musst du oben in den Eigenschaften das Häkchen bei 'Glätten' herausnehmen.



Wenn dann erstellt man eine Formebene mit aktivem Pfadwerkzeug. Und da habe ich keine Option gefunden bei der ich Glätten aktiviere/deaktivieren kann. Denkfehler meinerseits?

Alex


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. März 2007)

Habt ihr meine Beobachtung ausprobiert?
Bei mir liegt es auf jeden Fall daran!


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. März 2007)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr meine Beobachtung ausprobiert?
> Bei mir liegt es auf jeden Fall daran!



Tatsächlich.

Das ist wirklich merkwürdig, bei 100% funktioniert es auch bei mir. Allerdings nur bei Rechtecken und nicht bei Kreisen.

Alex


----------



## eggrafx (20. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure mühen. Habe das Problem selber erkannt.
Da Photoshop nur in Rastern von Pixel arbeitet, muß die Fläche genau x-Pixel groß sein. Sind es krumme Pixelmaße z.B. 19,4x22,8 entsteht auf der kante eine andere Farbe. Da z.B. Belichter auch kleinere Masseinheiten als Pixel haben, mach Photoshop die Kantenfarben entweder bis 0,5 heller oder ab 0,5 dunkler.

Vielen Dank für die freudige Teilname


----------

